# Smoked Mussels & Snails With Green & Red Rice!



## leah elisheva (Oct 23, 2013)

Happy Midweek Great Marvelous Smoke Rockstars!

Here's today's little lunch - some smoked mussels and snails, mixed with chopped shallots and tomato, green bamboo rice, red Bhutanese rice, olive oil, and green bamboo sea salt.

Simple, healthful, and out of this world!

This blend was smoked all assembled together, in this pan; and that lent just enough "essence" to taste the flavor in the snails even, and the shallots too! So very good!

Make today delicious, and make the rest of this week just turn around, and into whatever you wish it to be!

Cheers! - Leah













DSCF3193.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 23, 2013


----------



## foamheart (Oct 23, 2013)

Ya know when I read the thread title, I would have bet a paycheck it was by you.

Only smoked snails I have tried was in Spain. It took an effort to pull and eat them, but well worth the effort. Tastee.

As always beautiful plating, good crusty bread with that for the olive oil?


----------



## moikel (Oct 23, 2013)

Snails :yahoo: like sea snail critter? I love all that stuff,French or that really tasty French/ Spanish  style in a sort of a red sauce with ground meat or sausage in it.
That's a really pretty plate


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you so much Foamheart!! Happy midweek to you!

And wow do those Spaniards know how to do snails, rabbit, and so many things so very very well!

And funny, I struggle like a lunatic, when getting the meat out of small CONCH, (if wanting to eat raw or make ceviche with), but otherwise drop them into boiling water as to release, and then eat their meat cooked. Yet whatever the mollusk or seafood or fish, I indeed find it so worth the effort!!! Delicious stuff!

No bread this morning, but I like your idea!!!! Just another excuse to whip this little ensemble up again, and add it into my rotation of ravenous devouring!

Make today wonderful! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh Hi Moikel! And happy Wednesday to you! Thank you tons as well! I share your palate for so much, and enjoy it all! Every ocean anything (and woodland slugs as well) just makes me happy!

Here's to delicious things! I hope your fires down under are being tamed and all is much much much better today!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## webowabo (Oct 23, 2013)

;)


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks so much Ol'Mikey! Good to hear!

And back at you with a happy "hump day" (as said so well in the hilarious camel commercial, right)! Here's to great things!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Oct 23, 2013)

I got a paella pan for my birthday so I will knock out something soon. I like that style from the mountains where they use rabbit,chorizo,snails because seafood is harder to get.The coastal ones are great too but I like that woodlands foraged vibe.

I cant remember the name of the shellfish but they are stuck on rocks in the surging waters of the Atlantic. Guys gather them with crowbars at great risk to life &limb .Very expensive,very Spanish.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## moikel (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## moikel (Oct 23, 2013)

Percebes ,a type of goose neck barnacle.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 23, 2013)

Leah Lola great!!! Love the shellfish combo! 

One thing I want to see prep pics of all these great meals you're cooking!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 24, 2013)

Moikel said:


> Percebes ,a type of goose neck barnacle.


With the more detailed description...I was going to say Goose Neck Barnacles. Percebes sound familiar but I got to look them up...JJ

Ok, I recognize them now...


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 24, 2013)

Good Morning all! And Happy Thursday to YOU!

Funny, while just reading Moikel's comment now, I was ready to immediately type, "Lapas" (limpet clam) but now read the rest of the thread, and am thrilled to have learned something new! Love it!

As for showing prep for what I eat (Dirtsailor) I will start including such indeed.

I do Sunday videos and sometimes show that (though respect that we're not supposed to share links and such, which is fine) and my videos are more about evoking "passion to deem one worthy of a great meal," versus any "cooking show" type thing, or "how to make" lesson etc.., as I'm not a chef nor do I pretend to be. BUT, a very "good eater" am I! (And a very passionate motivational instigator of getting folk excited about themselves, others, and life - via linking them up to the authentic sensual resonances of great food and wine)!

With all of that being said, I need to go gut and scale some whole sardines, to smoke with sweet potato for lunch. I've already posted that staple here somewhere before (as it's part of my weekly rotation of eating practically) so I won't bore you with the same thing.

HOWEVER, here is a fabulous CHEERS to today! Make it better than yesterday, by far! - Leah

_*And Moikel, your paella fancies sound just fabulous! The black rice one I've posted online here was a seafood version - snails, octopus, cuttlefish, etc.; though I too love them with rabbit and such, and then paired with a Tempranillo-Cab-Merlot blend. OK, Cheers to all!!!!_ _And happy smoking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 24, 2013)

Good morning Miss Leah...While links are currently off limits, you are certainly welcome and encouraged to post your Video. Click on the Film Strip next to the tool for loading Qview and have at it. Now you have me all excited! I have done similar preparations over the years but would greatly enjoy seeing your skill and perspective on product handling and production of your dishes. What we do is ALWAYS an ongoing learning experience. I have been a pro Chef for many years but some of my greatest skills were learned starting at age 6 at Grandma, Mom and Dads side. I learned a whole lot about knife handling and the importance of keeping your product holding fingers curled under at 8 years old...You only need to cut the tip of your Thumb off ONCE to learn that lesson!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 24, 2013)

Good Morning JJ, and thank you!

Last Sunday's video was with the black tip shark carpaccio, (yesterday's mussel & snail stuff was just my lunch), but if you swear that I won't be reprimanded or kicked off, I'll try to load that video/link from You Tube, into the black tip shark carpaccio thread, if you are SURE that such is OK. I certainly want to play by the rules here, and so I don't want to do anything to get the board members irate etc.

My little "Sunday videos" are not about knife skills or preparation or cooking (though I am beyond impressed with your knowledge and skill and that of all chefs) but are instead upbeat little video messages about "loving life via a healthy attitude about eating" and are being used for some motivational speech and writing work I am excited about, that I am delivering in 2014.

Nonetheless, if "motivational messages" about food & mood and attitude, are still welcome (and the clips of course do show the plate of food), then I am happy to share. So you can advise as to whether that's welcome.

As for you learning things so early on, (regarding cooking, food safety and such), that is tremendous! Your folks deserve a lot of credit!!!

OK, let me know if my little extemporaneous upbeat food/mood videos make sense, otherwise I am perfectly happy just sharing the photos of what I make etc.. Whatever is welcome here, is just absolutely fine by me, as I enjoy the site tons! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 24, 2013)

As far as i know embeding Youtube videos that do not attempt to sell a product of yours is OK. But just for clarification I will send this post to the powers that be for review...JJ


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 24, 2013)

Great JJ! That's fine, and as mentioned, my Sunday little blurbs are just "samples" of some bigger stuff coming in 2014 that shares an upbeat motivational verve for living life well, loving food and wine, etc.. (Not selling anything or cooking).

I figured little upbeat jolts might bore people to tears here, even though they're food based videos, and thus I've kept those Sunday videos off.

But again, let me know what makes sense, as I'm just happy to be here with great foodie smoker folk, and share photos and whatever people wish. It's all good! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Oct 24, 2013)

I like the wine matches. We drink a lot of wine here,those red blends are a bit of a personal favourite. We are also branching out into non traditional grapes( for here) carignan,cinsault ,,temporanillo,Sangiovese  blended with Shiraz,Grenache ,Cabernet.
Summer not really the time for those big blockbuster Shiraz .
I don't over think it just like those lighter styles in the hot weather.
I will knock out a paella soon with an Aussie take on a Spanish Rojas .


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 24, 2013)

Moikel that vino sounds lovely! Here's to great wine!!! Happy Thursday!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 24, 2013)

Absolutely remarkable!  

Thank you for sharing this Leah!

Bill


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 24, 2013)

Thank you so much Bill! Happy Thursday to you! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 24, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks Smokin Husker! Here's to a very delicious Thursday!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 24, 2013)

LeahOceanNotes said:


> Thanks Smokin Husker! Here's to a very delicious Thursday!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


I'm hoping so - heading out to elk hunting camp this afternoon to finish up the season. Really want to put one down


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 24, 2013)

Yum!!!! Elk???? Oh wow!!! I hope you get one Smokin Husker!!! I love the rack of chops!!! Lucky you!!!!! Huge Cheers!! - Leah


----------



## hagisan (Oct 25, 2013)

OMG Leah, you're killing me with all my favorite foods.  Once again, the presentation is beautiful.  I can only imagine and wipe the drool from my chin on how good it must taste.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thank you for sharing and the inspiration.


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you so much Hagisan! Did you get that ankimo the other day??? I was salivating about THAT!!! Cheers and happy weekend!!! - Leah


----------



## hagisan (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes, I got the ankimo.  I failed to wrap it properly and it turned to mush in the steamer so I ended up tossing it over steamed rice.


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi Hagisan! I bet that was still good!!! Happy Monday! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey Leah

Just found this post.  Everything you plate looks fabulous--a skill, I'm afraid I'm a little lacking in.

Gary


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Gary!!! Thanks tons! And happy Wednesday to you!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 23, 2013)

Happy Saturday, and on this exciting and Pre-Thanksgiving week!

Today's simple lunch, of MORE mussels, and over a hot pot of amaranth, with chopped raw elephant garlic, cayenne pepper, black truffle sea salt and olive oil; was steamed instead of smoked, although it was so healthful, just lovely, and delicious as well, that I figured it worthy of sharing, and as a means of at least jumping on this weekend, and wishing everyone well!

I have smoked this very same dish many times and think that both versions are beautiful!

So Cheers to today! Make it amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah













DSCF3507.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 23, 2013


















DSCF3508.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 23, 2013


----------



## diamondmarco (Nov 23, 2013)

Yummy, yummy, yummy. I'm so there.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 23, 2013)

Thank you Diamondmarco! And happy Saturday to you!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

